# מתנות (ולא לחתן ולכלה)



## anglfall (17/6/13)

תיכנסי**


----------



## נעמה פנימה (17/6/13)

מתנות (ולא לחתן ולכלה) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי אתן יכולות לספר על מתנות שהבתן או אתן מתכננות להביא לאורחים?
מתנות שאתן מביאות למסיבות רווקות?
מתנות תודה לחברים ומשפחה מדהימים שעוזרים מלא לפני ותוך כדי החתונה?

תודה!!


----------



## יפאט (17/6/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## anglfall (17/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
במסיבת רווקות לא הבאתי מתנות לאף אחת (היא גם הייתה מאוד אינטימית)
לחתונה עצמה הבאנו לאורחים מתנות שקנינו באלי אקספרס, כמו למשל "מראות בצורת אוריאו" "כפיות" "מגבות לולי פופס" 
ועוד כמה שטויות כאלה..


----------



## יפאט (17/6/13)

יש לך אולי קישור למתנות האלה?


----------



## anglfall (17/6/13)

בבקשה 
אני מקווה שכחלק מהחתונה הצלם צילם את זה.. 
אני אדע רק לאחר שאני אקבל את כל התמונות כמובן..

ביינתים אני מצ"ב לך לינקים לדוגמא..

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...irror&catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20130617040845

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...dding&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20130617040947

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...dding&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20130617040953

בכלל תיכנתי לאלי אקספרס תחפשי כאלה שהמשלוח בחינם (אז תקחי בחשבון שזה ייקח חודש +...  ותרשמי בחיפוש wedding favors יש אינספור רעיונות למתנות


----------



## yaeli beli (17/6/13)

אוי, זה מהמם!!!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (17/6/13)

ואת לא מפחדת לקנות באינטרנט? 
או שאני סתם פחדית והאתר בטוח?


----------



## jess r (17/6/13)

אם את חוששת 
יש לך אפשרות לקנות כרטיס אשראי נטען בינלאומי, את מטעינה את הכרטיס בסכום מסויים והוא לא מקושר ישירות לחשבון שלך, ואיתו את יכולה להזמין דברים מחו"ל. נדמה לי שאפשר להשיג כאלו בסניפי הדואר, וכנראה גם בבנקים (ממליצה לך להתקשר לשאול או לבדוק באתר של הבנק שלך). 

וחוץ מזה גם ברגיל הרוב קונים דרך פייפאל - הפרטים שלך שמורים אצלם והם סוג של מתווך בינך לבין האתרים האלו, ככה שהפרטים שלך לא נמצאים אצלם ישירות.


----------



## anglfall (17/6/13)

האתר בטוח לחלוטין 
יותר מזה, רק לאחר שאת מקבלת את המוצר שהזמנת את צריכה לאשר את ההזמנה ברגע זה המוכר מקבל את כספו


----------



## Bobbachka (17/6/13)

מתנות, מתנות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למסיבת הרווקות שלי קניתי לכל החברות מראת אוריאו קטנה ושוקולדים בצורת לב ארוזים בשקית אורגנזה. )(הרכישות נעשו מebay).
לא היה לי תקציב כמעט וכל מתנה עלתה לי בממוצע 5 שקלים.
הוספתי פתק תודה לכל מתנה וזה היה ממש נחמד.

ביום החתונה חילקנו לאורחים קופסאות חתן כלה מלאות בסוכריות גומי בצורת לב עליהם הדבקנו מדבקת "תודה".

למלווים שלנו (שניהם גברים) הבאנו בקבוק אלכוהול משובח ששימח אותם מאוד.


----------



## Bobbachka (17/6/13)

מתנות בחתונה עצמה 
קופלו באהבה גדולה עם כל המשפחה...


----------



## 00Tali00 (18/6/13)

עציצים! 
היי,
אני ממש סמויה פה וכותבת בד"כ בפרטי  אבל בגלל שזה יכול לעניין אולי עוד כמה בנות אני יכולה לספר שהכנו עציצים עם בזיליקום/פלפלים חריפים בתור מתנות לאורחים ששימשו גם כמרכזי שולחן. אין לי תמונות כרגע (עדיין לא קיבלנו) אבל זה היה ממש להיט ומדי פעם שומעים עדכונים ממישהו שבישל עם הבזיליקום או מישהו שהעציץ שלו ממש גדל וכו'


----------



## spur (18/6/13)

אפשר לשאול לגבי העלות? 
גם אנחנו רוצים אבל חוששים מהעלות...


----------



## 00Tali00 (18/6/13)

עלויות 
בסופו של דבר יצא לנו כ-3 ש"ח ליחידה. אולי 3.5.
העלות המרכזית היא העציץ עצמו - בחרנו עציצי סייגון בגודל 1 בכל מיני צבעים שעלו 2 ש"ח ליחידה (היה מבצע בשבועות).
אם זה נשמע לך סביר אני יכולה לפרט יותר..


----------



## spur (18/6/13)

בהחלט סביר 
אני הבנתי שעציצים עולים באזור 10-7 שקלים (או שאולי זה בגלל שביררתי על עציצי תבלין?)

אשמח לפרטים על איפה קניתם ואיך עשיתם

תודה!


----------



## 00Tali00 (18/6/13)

אז ככה.. 
היינו בכמה משתלות ועשינו סקר שוק שיי נרחב..
יש כל מיני סוגים של עציצים וכשקונים בכמויוית גדולות (~200) המחירים יורדים בלפחות 10% ליחידה. לפעמים יותר.
יידענו חברים שאנחנו מחפשים עציצים (כשאני אומרת עציץ אני מתכוונת רק לכד עצמו בלי הצמח) יפים בעלות סבירה ואחת החברות שלי איתרה מבצע בעיתון שלקראת שבועות הולכת להיות הנחה משמעותית על עציצים במשתלות בקיבוץ יגור. ממש אהבנו את העציצים האלה (חבל שאין לי תמונה אבל תשאלי במשתלה מה זה סייגון גודל 1 ותראי) ווידאנו שיש להם כמות מספיקה במלאי וקנינו. (2 ש"ח ליחידה). 

אם אני לא טועה, המחיר הרגיל שלהם שם הוא בסביבות ה5 שח ליחידה (ואגב, במקום אחר ראינו שזה יכול להגיע עד 13 ליחידה! עבור אותו עציץ) ואם מכירים מישהו מהקיבוץ אפשר להיעזר בהנחה שלו וזה יוצא קצת יותר זול..

לגבי הצמחים - קנינו זרעים של בזיליקום ופטרוזיליה והבן זוג שלי הנביט אותם. הבזיליקום שרד וגדל ממש יפה, הפטרוזיליה פחות.. זרעים עולים כ10 ש"ח לחבילה + קצת אדמה (~25 שח) וטיפחנו והשקינו אותם עד לשתילה בעציצים.

בגלל שהפטרוזילה לא צלחה קנינו שתילים קטנים של פלפלים חריפים בעלות של 1.15-1.3 לשתיל. לא זוכרת בדיוק ושתלנו  אותם בעצמינו.

כל העסק דורש הרבה זמן - לנקות את העציצים, לשתול, להשקות, לגדל את הזרעים.. אבל יוצא מקסים!

לכל עציץ הוספנו מקל של קרטיב (קונים בחנויות יצירה) ועליו פתק של "תודה" או "קחו אותי" שעיצבה חברה מוכשרת שלי באותו עיצוב כמו ההזמנה 

בהצלחה!


----------



## spur (18/6/13)

הבנתי... 
איפה הנבטתם כמה מאות שתילים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




האמת שלא חשבנו בכלל על להנביט בעצמנו, תודה!


----------



## arapax (18/6/13)

איזה מגניב שהנבטתם לבד! 
זה כל כך חמוד בעיני 
היו לי מחשבות לגדל בעצמי את זר הכלה שלי, אבל לא הייתי בטוחה שהפרחים יפרחו בזמן (היה גבולי מבחינת העונה). קבלו את הערכתי הכנה


----------



## 00Tali00 (18/6/13)

איזה כיף תודה! 
אני רק הגיתי את הרעיון הוא את הביצוע 
למי שמתעניינת זה לקח לנו בערך חודש עד שהצמח הגיע לגודל נורמלי ותמיד אמרנו שאם לא יצליח אז מקסימום נקנה..
כשתהיה תמונה אוסיף.


----------



## arapax (18/6/13)

מתנות 
מסיבת רווקות לא עשיתי. 

לדוד שלי, שהנחה את הטקס שלנו, קנינו מחזיק מהודר אך מגניב לכרטיסי ביקור, כיוון שהוא בדיוק התחיל לעבוד כעו"ד.

לאורחים חילקנו מארזים קטנים של 4 מגנטים צבעוניים שהכנתי לבד וארזנו יחד.


----------



## Virginia Gal (18/6/13)

ממש חמוד! 
איך הכנת?


----------



## arapax (18/6/13)

פשוט למדי 
קניתי את הכיפות העגולות במשקל (נגצים),  דבק מתאים, פאנץ' בגודל של הכיפה העגולה, יש לי המון שאריות נייר מדוגם בגלל שאני מעדת הסקראפבוקינג, ואת המגנטים קניתי בכמות מסחרית (1000 יחידות של מגנטים חזקים במיוחד) בחו"ל וחברה של חברה שלחה אותם אלי לארץ כי המוכר לא הסכים... 

אח"כ זה רק עניין של כמה עשרות שעות עבודה של לחתוך, להדביק, לייבש, להכין את כל חלקי האריזה (החתמה + גזירה ידנית), ולחבר הכל יחד. לא לכלות עם קוצים בישבן


----------



## כלה כלכלה (20/6/13)

אני זוכרת אותם! 
אני זוכרת את המגנטים המדהימים שלך! איזו יצירתיות


----------



## arapax (20/6/13)

תודה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/6/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
היו שתי מסיבות רווקות - אחת גדולה עם כל החברים, שהיתה משותפת לי לבחור, והשניה מצומצמת, עם שלוש חברות טובות עוד מימי היסודי.

לשלוש החברות הטובות הכנתי מתנה אחרי המסיבה (אחרי החתונה, בעצם). בגלל שהיו רק שלוש יכולתי להשקיע, אז כל אחת קיבלה:





 צנצנת עם ריבת אפרסקים תוצרת בית (בתמונה)





 גזע שוקולד עם פיסטוקים, משמשים מיובשים וחמוציות מיובשות, גם תוצרת בית





 אלבום עם תמונות שפיתחתי ממסיבת הרווקות שלנו





 קרם גוף של ללין בריח תות

אני חושבת שההתלהבות הכי גדולה היתה מהאלבום

(אגב, אחת מהן מתחתנת באוגוסט הקרוב וכמובן שהמלצתי על הפורום. פסססט, מוגי, את כאן? היי!)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/6/13)

גזע שוקולד 
כשהשוקולד התייבש שברתי אותו לחתיכות חינניות ולא סימטריות, הכנסתי לשקית צלופן וקשרתי בסרט חמוד (בתמונה הבאה).


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/6/13)

גזע שוקולד 2 
איכות של פלאפון, סורי.


----------



## Virginia Gal (18/6/13)

מתכון?


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/6/13)

הנה מתכון בסיסי  http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/french-chocolate-bark-recipe/index.html

אבל כמובן שאת יכולה לשחק עם הכמויות ועם התוספות - שוקולד לבן במקום מריר, וסוגים אחרים של אגוזים ופירות מיובשים לפי מה שיש ומה שבא לך


----------



## Virginia Gal (18/6/13)




----------



## פרילי 86 (18/6/13)

אדיר! 
רעיון ממש טוב.
יש מצב שאני גונבת, אבל עוד לא החלטתי לאיזה צורך...


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/6/13)

לכי על זה


----------



## afrikana (19/6/13)

אני כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואכן ההתלהבות הכי גדולה הייתה מהאלבום!
ועוד התלהבות הייתה מכך שהכל היה בעבודת יד עם מגע אישי והרבה תשומת לב לפרטים, למשל על המכסים של צנצנות הריבה היא שמה בד משובץ קטן...

עכשיו תספרי להן גם על המתנות שחילקתם בחתונה!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (19/6/13)

היי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מחכה לתמונות של המתנות. ושל שאר הדברים. בכיליון עיניים. נו, ברצי)-:


----------



## RegiKo (18/6/13)

מתנות למסיבת רווקות 
אני אישית לא מאנשי הDIY, אז ידעתי שלמסיבת רווקות אני אצטרך לקנות משהו...
לא רציתי לבזבז בטירוף אז הלכתי לחנויות לא יקרות וקניתי כל מיני שטויות 
הדבר הראשון שקניתי היה שקיות דקורטיביות (הפנינג) כמספר הבנות, ואז התחלתי להסתובב בקניון ולחפש במה למלא אותן.
בסוף קניתי לכל אחת:
בסבון של פעם - קניתי לכל אחת 2 סבונים קטנים בצורת לב (אחד לבן ואחד ורוד), גוש סבון לרחצה (אלה שהם חותכים שם במקום).
בטופ טן - קניתי לכל אחת מניפה ורודה, צמיד לרגל וצעיף.
וכתבתי לכל אחת ברכה שהוספתי לשקית 
יכול להיות שהיה עוד משהו, אני כבר לא זוכרת


----------



## נעמה פנימה (18/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
אנחנו החלטנו לאורחים לעשות מתנה שהיא מאוד שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמו שסיפרתי אנחנו עושים חתונה בנושא שנות ה90
אז במקום לתת לאורחים פתקיות הושבה הכניסה כל משפחה מקבלת דיסק שעליו יש ציור שלנו (שאני ציירתי) והמספר שולחן שלהם. 
בדיסק יש שירים חשובים מהחתונה (חופה, שבירת כוס, ריקוד ראשון, ריקוד פלאשמוב, והשיר מההזמנה האינטרנטית שעשינו, את השיר שלנו, ושני שירים שהוא כתב לי. בין השירים יש קטעים קצרים שאנחנו מדברים ומסבירים על כל שיר או מקריאים קטע ממכתב וכאלו) 

עדין מחפשת מתנות למסיבת רווקים ורווקות שלנו... (ביחד)


----------



## arapax (18/6/13)

מקווה 
שנתתם את הדעת על סוגיית זכויות היוצרים שכרוכה במתנה כזו...


----------



## butwhy (20/6/13)




----------



## פארטייה (18/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
היי,

לנו הייתה התלבטות ארוכה בנוגע למתנות לאורחים

ראינו מגבות פנים מגולגלת בצורת קאפקייק או בצורת סוכריה על מקל ממש יפה שמאחורה יש מדבקה כמו המדבקה שמצורפת בתמונה, אני מאוד רציתי הבן זוג פחות. 

בסוף עשינו את הקופסת סוכריות שבתמונה. במקום הסוכריות כוכבים יש סוכריות לבבות אדומות ולבנות והמדבקה מודבקת על כל המכסה בצורה יפה ולא כמו בתמונה.
זה אמור להיות מוכן לנו לעוד שבוע ואז אעלה תמונה. (התמונה שמופיעה זה התמונה שיש באתר. שלנו זה אותו עיצוב רק עם שמות והתאריך שלנו)


----------



## Virginia Gal (18/6/13)

כמה דבר כזה עולה?


----------



## פארטייה (18/6/13)

קופסאות ממותגות מתוקות 
תלוי בכמות. לי זה עלה 4.5 שקלים כולל קופסת הפח, המיתוג והמדבקה והסוכריות (לבבות אדומים ורודים ולבנים בכל קופסא). אני הזמנתי 450 יחידות.

המגבות המגולגלות הקאפקייקס ממש יקרים איזה 9 שקלים נדמה לי (אולי אני טועה)
והגבות מגולגלת סוכריה על מקל עלו משהו כמו 5 שקלים


----------



## spur (18/6/13)

מאיפה? 
אשמח לכתובת האתר...


----------



## פארטייה (18/6/13)

שלחתי בפרטי 
לא ידעתי אם מותר לפרסם או לא


----------



## Shmoops (18/6/13)

גם אני אשמח לדעת!


----------



## פארטייה (18/6/13)

בשמחה. שלחתי


----------



## תלתלינה25 (18/6/13)

גם אני אשמח לפרטים


----------



## hagaraf (18/6/13)

גם אני אשמח


----------



## פארטייה (18/6/13)

שלחתי  בכיף


----------



## barrelia (18/6/13)

ואין בעיה באולם עם הכשרות?


----------



## afrikana (19/6/13)

בד"כ מעמידים מתנות אכילות מחוץ לאולם 
(על השולחן שעליו יש בתחילת הערב את פתקי ההושבה)


----------



## simplicity83 (18/6/13)

מתנות למסיבת הרווקות 
אני הכנתי לחברות צנצנת להכנת עוגיות.
בכל צנצנת שמתי את החומרים היבשים בשכבות (כדי שיהיה יפה) והכנתי 2 מדבקות לכל צנצנת - 
מקדימה היה את השם של כל אחת
ומאחורה היו הוראות ההכנה - איזה חומרים להוסיף, טמפרטורה וכו' 

הבנות ממש התלהבו מהמתנה ובשבוע שאחרי המסיבה קיבלתי מכולן תמונות של העוגיות שיצאו


----------



## simplicity83 (18/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים 1 
התחתנו במקום שיש בו בריכה ("הנחלה").
בהתחלה חשבנו לקנות רק כמה מגבות לחברה הצעירים שיכנסו לבריכה בסוף החתונה, אבל בסוף החלטנו להפוך את זה למתנה לכל האורחים. 
קנינו מגבות לבנות עם רקמה של השמות שלנו בתכלת או בורוד, כמו הצבעים של שאר העיצוב, שהיו מגולגלות ליד הבריכה.
כשאנשים התחילו ללכת לקראת סוף הערב ,לפני שפתחנו את הבריכה, אמרנו להם ללכת לקחת 
והשאר השתמשו בהן אחרי הכניסה לבריכה ולקחו אותם איתם.
אני יכולה להגיד שבזכות העובדה שהיו מספיק מגבות (וכמובן דיג'יי מעולה ומומלץ בחום) - אנשים חזרו לרקוד ברחבה עם בגדי ים ומגבות, גם ב3 בבוקר. 

המגבות והרקמה הן מ "פינוק - אחים עזריאל" שנתנו לנו שירות מצויין ומחיר טוב על הכמות.


----------



## simplicity83 (18/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים 2 
המשפחה שלי הפתיעה אותנו עם עוד מתנת תודה לאורחים, 
משהו שאני רציתי לעשות בעצמי אבל כבר לא הספקתי. אז אחותי המהממת החליטה להפתיע אותנו וגייסה את כל המשפחה.
אח שלי הביא מארה"ב נשיקות שוקולד של הרשי'ז (בסביבות 10 ק"ג אם אני זוכרת נכון)
הם הכינו מדבקות לתחתית של הנשיקות ועשו סשן של עבודת פרך שכלל הדבקת המדבקות על התחתיות והאריזה.
בנוסף הם דאגו לזה שתהיה עמדה ביציאה מהחתונה ומלצרית שתחלק לכל אורח שיצא. 
אני ממש הופתעתי והתרגשתי מזה  והאורחים היו מרוצים מהפינוק לדרך


----------



## Raspail (19/6/13)

מצטרפת בשמחה! מתנות למסיבת רווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היו לי 2 מסיבות, אז חלק קיבלו קופסא לבננה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ותחתית תואמת לכוסות מסיליקון בצורת דוילי.
חלק קיבלו ארגונית למוצרי קוסמטיקה וסט תואם של מברשות בורוד עם נקודות.
המתנות נקנו בעלי אקספרס (חוץ מסט המברשות).
את שקיות הקראפט לאריזה והדוילי תחרה קניתי באטסי.


----------



## Raspail (19/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מטר מדידה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הזמנו באינטרנט, יש את זה במלא אתרים ויש לזה גם כל מיני וריאציות... עשינו השוואת מחירים והזמנו מהאתר הכי זול שמצאנו.
את האריזות הכנו בעצמנו.


----------



## פארטייה (19/6/13)

אפשר לדעת מאיפה 
היי,

אפשר לדעת מאיפה השקיות? ולינק?
הן מקסימות...


----------



## Raspail (19/6/13)

תודה רבה! אנחנו הכנו את האריזות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז אין לינק...
והשקיות קראפט מאטסי.


----------



## Shmoops (20/6/13)

הי, אפשר לדעת מאיזה אתר הזמנתם?


----------



## Raspail (20/6/13)

בטח, בבקשה>>  http://www.pricewisefavors.com/pers...on-key-chainmeasuring-tape-favors-p-1087.html


----------



## Shmoops (20/6/13)

והם היו מוכנים לשלוח לארץ כמות גדולה?


----------



## Raspail (20/6/13)

כן הם שולחים לארץ 
אבל זה משלוח לא זול, אז אנחנו שלחנו את זה לאחותי בארה"ב והיא שלחה לנו את זה בחצי מחיר....

המחיר שלהם למשלוח ל-300 יח"ד יוצא 150$
שזה עדיין לא נורא...
זה יוצא כ-1100 ש"ח ל-300 מתנות, כלומר 3.6 ש"ח למתנה שזה ממש בסדר לדעתי האישית...


----------



## onestylishbride (19/6/13)

המתנות שלנו... 
אני לא עשיתי מסיבת רווקות מבחירה אבל חילקנו מספיק מתנות בחתונה 

קודם כול, כובעים....


----------



## onestylishbride (19/6/13)

חלות לשבת...


----------



## onestylishbride (19/6/13)

קופסאות בוטנים ממותגות... 
שהיו יחד עם השולחן מתוקים


----------



## onestylishbride (19/6/13)




----------



## onestylishbride (19/6/13)

גם פרחים לשבת, והיו גם מניפות- לא מוצאת תמונה


----------



## Olga1986 (19/6/13)

אני זוכרת אותן מהקרדיטים שלכם. שלמות טהורה!


----------



## נעמה פנימה (19/6/13)

ואוו!!!


----------



## monna (19/6/13)

מתנות לאורחים... 
היי... מקווה שהשרשור שלי יצליח...
החתונה שלנו תתקיים ממש לפני ראש השנה,
ואני חושבת על מתנה ברוח החג לאורחים- צנצנת קטנה עם דבש.
איפה ניתן להשיג צנצנות כאלה במחיר מינימלי? האם ישנה אפשרות לקנות צנצנות בנפרד?
אולי יש רעיונות נוספים למתנות?
תודה


----------



## orangeada (19/6/13)

בחנויות יצירה יש לפעמים צנצנות 
או תחפשי סיטונאי של כלי בית או כלי מטבח ואוכל .. 
נראה לי אבל שלהתחיל למלא אותן לבד בדבש זה חתיכת כאב ראש ולכלוך וכו' אז אולי תבדקי עם החברות המוכרות (יד מרדכי וכו') אם יש אופציה לקניה מרוכזת ואולי המחיר יצא נוח..


----------



## כלה כלכלה (20/6/13)

יש לי רעיון מה לכתוב על הצנצנות 
ראיתי באיזה מקום צנצנת דבש שכתוב עליה Meant to Bee וזה נראה לי ממש חמוד ומתאים לחתונה במיוחד בראש השנה. מצאתי בשבילך את התמונה


----------



## כלה כלכלה (20/6/13)

מנסה שוב להעלות את התמונה...


----------



## Tara Yashar (20/6/13)

איתך באותה הסירה 
מתחתנת גם ממש לפני ורציתי צנצנות דבש. המחירים שהגעתי אליהם היו אסטרונומיים עבורי )10-20( ליחידה.
אם את מוצאת בפחות אני ממש אשמח אם תעדכני אותי


----------



## החלפתיניק (20/6/13)

זה משהו שכל אחד מקבל כמה וכמה ממנו בחג 
אז נשמע לי די מיותר.
אם כי בכל מקרה נחמד לקבל כי זה שימושי (עבורי).


----------



## כלה כלכלה (20/6/13)

רעיון אחר, במקום צנצנות דבש 
מקלות דבש, כאלה שנוח להשתמש בהם בשביל להוציא דבש מהצנצנת. לא יודעת איפה אפשר למצוא, אבל זה בטח יותר זול מצנצנות דבש.


----------



## Virginia Gal (20/6/13)

גם אני  
גם אני מתחתנת כמה ימים לפני ראש השנה וחשבתי פשוט לתקוע את הפתקי הושבה בתפוחים


----------



## כלה כלכלה (20/6/13)

ועוד רעיון 
יש מעין קשיות עם דבש. גם את זה אני לא יודעת איפה אפשר למצוא. נראה לי הגיוני שזה יהיה יותר זול מצנצנות.


----------



## pipidi (20/6/13)

מהמם!


----------



## כלה כלכלה (20/6/13)

עוד רעיון טעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קופסאות או שקיות עם סוכריות דבש, אבל כאלה שעטופות כל אחת בנפרד אחרת הן נדבקות אחת לשנייה ואי אפשר להפריד אותן לעולם


----------



## song4me (20/6/13)

צנצנות דבש 
מחיפוש קצר בגוגל אנשים כותבים שהם הזמינו צנצנות קטנות ישירות מיד מרדכי / משק לין / דבש עמק חפר וכו'.  מציעה לך לברר ישירות.  לפי מה שכותבים זה לא אמור לצאת יקר.  את הצנצנת את יכולה גם לעצב עם תווית  / מדבקה אחרת וכו'. 
גם אני מתחתנת לפני ראש השנה וחשבתי בדיוק על אותו רעיון 

עוד רעיונות ברוח החג - פתקי הושבה שמחוברים לתפוחים / רימונים. מרכזי שולחן עם רימונים / תפוחים...

מוכרים בהרבה מקומות לפני החג קופסאות בצורת תפוח מפלסטיק (בסגנון הסביבונים מפלסטיק שאפשר למלא בממתקים)

ויש גם כרטיסי שנות טובות "של פעם" שגם מהם אפשר ליצור פתקי הושבה.


----------



## ronitvas (20/6/13)

אפשר לחלק תפוחים מסוכרים (האדומים האלה) 
אבל יש במלא טעמים. לא יודעת אם יש בארץ, אבל אפשר לבדוק.
חוצמזה, אפשר להכין (או להזמין) פאי תפוחים אישי לכל אורח. פה העסק הזה לא מאוד יקר. לא יודעת אם עושים את זה בארץ.
לא מצליחה להעלות את התמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 של התפוחים..... אבל את יכולה לקרוא את הפוסט שלי על חתונות ראש השנה http://citrusim.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post.html


----------

